# Sight or Range 2018 max insertion seatpost



## luca19721 (26. Oktober 2019)

Hello maybe you can help me? 
Do you know what is the max insertion length for medium 2018 alluminium Sight and Range frame!? I found good offers on both frames but if I buy them I would like to use my Reverb 150 dropper and at my height, I need to slam the dropper down to the collar.. Thank you very much for any help


----------

